# Hiya Folks



## Boyden1985 (Jun 24, 2007)

Hiya Folks,

I am going to be purchasing a couple of adult mantids soon and was advised toi use this site by anther one I use for my reptiles.

Unfortunately Ican't put all of my animals in the signature grrrr :x


----------



## Rick (Jun 24, 2007)

Welcome. Nice collection of beasts you have there. I have a few myself.


----------



## Asa (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi. I have an eccentric friend who is crazy about snakes  .


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 24, 2007)

Welcome !


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 24, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 25, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Ian (Jun 28, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, great collection of reptiles you have.

You should post up some photos in the vertebrates section.


----------

